# wpa_supplicant

## Royal_ts

Hey guys!

I want to connect with wpa supplicant to my ap. It looks fine for me. the output of wpa_supplicant is:

```

localhost royalts # wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -i wlan0 -d

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Priority group 3

   id=1 ssid='AndroidAP5031'

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='BS_1'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 08:11:96:3d:17:90

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     42 53 5f 31                                       BS_1            

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 5422 bytes of scan results (10 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 SSID 'BS_1'

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38'

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID bc:05:43:42:31:57 SSID 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 14:d6:4d:b5:8c:92 SSID 'eichsfeld'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 SSID 'MoskitoNetz'

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:15:0c:e9:ba:b9 SSID 'Aahz'

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:26:5a:28:01:0c SSID 'JESULEIN-PC_Network'

BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home'

BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID fc:75:16:79:dd:95 SSID 'dlink'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 3

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: bc:05:43:42:31:57 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 14:d6:4d:b5:8c:92 ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:15:0c:e9:ba:b9 ssid='Aahz' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 00:26:5a:28:01:0c ssid='JESULEIN-PC_Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: fc:75:16:79:dd:95 ssid='dlink' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 ssid='EasyBox-D37D38' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: bc:05:43:42:31:57 ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 14:d6:4d:b5:8c:92 ssid='eichsfeld' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed ssid='Home' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:24:01:2a:1c:44 ssid='MoskitoNetz' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:15:0c:e9:ba:b9 ssid='Aahz' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 00:26:5a:28:01:0c ssid='JESULEIN-PC_Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 ssid='Skinnie@home' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: fc:75:16:79:dd:95 ssid='dlink' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1'

Trying to associate with 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 (SSID='BS_1' freq=2472 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=20

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=67

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=51): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 07 00 0c 43 07 00 00 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=51): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 07 00 0c 43 07 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): b9 12 4b 27 9c 46 1d a6 6e f8 dc 87 27 7c 92 c5 72 07 77 d7 ab fb 22 bc f6 1d 84 da 9b 7e 08 f5

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 (ver=1)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): b0 58 01 62 69 2a 27 7a 17 0b 74 1f 58 2f 66 33 19 c7 93 52 59 cd 2e 45 27 e0 fa ed c1 b8 1e 85

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=08:11:96:3d:17:90 A2=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=157

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=62

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): b9 12 4b 27 9c 46 1d a6 6e f8 dc 87 27 7c 92 c5 72 07 77 d7 ab fb 22 bc f6 1d 84 da 9b 7e 08 f5

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 79 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 2b 36 01 d0 72 81 c5 c5 ac 83 e5 0d 7f 82 3b f1

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=62): e9 ff f9 25 6e 82 30 7a eb e1 71 cb e1 7d 99 78 69 71 ea 4d 03 bd df 9c ba 80 24 c7 7e c4 33 bc 15 9d 06 84 a6 49 98 de 11 bc 1c 94 7a 29 04 4c ab 83 fd 7e 9d 08 b7 22 cd 7b a6 cb 2b 98

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=62): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=62): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 26 00 0f ac 01 01 00 b4 a3 ec 2a 27 db 02 b0 8d d4 8a 78 0b 3a 85 13 d8 b0 a6 09 be 92 94 4d ec 1f 94 a6 1e 28 9a 7e

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=40): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=34): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=32).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 79 01 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

```

my supplicant.conf looks like this:

```

#Damit es funktioniert

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#nur root darf WPA konfiguration lesen

ctrl_interface_group=0

#wpa_supplicant soll sich u scannen und AP auswahl kuemmern

ap_scan=1

#eapol_version=1

#fast_reauth=1

network={

ssid="BS_1"

scan_ssid=1

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

group=CCMP TKIP

psk="..."

priority=2

}

...

```

I told my Ap to use TKIP and WPA2 only.

under gnome my Networkmanager connect without any problems, so it must work anyway. But i want convert to other lighteweight window-systems, so Networkmanager is no option for me anymore.

----------

## Royal_ts

by the way: 

if my wpa_supplicant.conf looks like this

```

network={

ssid="BS_1"

#scan_ssid=1

#proto=RSN

#key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#group=CCMP TKIP

psk="..."

#priority=2

}

```

it won't work either

----------

## Gusar

That output shows you're connected. So what exactly the problem now? Did you run a dhcp client?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# wpa_cli status

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## Royal_ts

Thx for your reply!!!!

the first output:

```

localhost linux # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03

ssid=BS_1

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

```

and the second one of ifconfig -a

```

...

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:11:96:3d:17:90  

          inet6 addr: fe80::a11:96ff:fe3d:1790/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2514 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2064732 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:451002 (440.4 KiB)

```

so it seems to be connected?!

I got also the modules Tkip... modprobe --list:

```

kernel/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_wep.ko

kernel/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

kernel/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_tkip.ko

```

 I didn't set up a dhcp client. I thought wpa_supplicant would do this. could you pls describe, how to do this?

with kind regards

----------

## Royal_ts

The concrete problem is: i can't browse with my browser and the command ping return: unknown host...

The only time, i mentioned dhcp is in /etc/conf.d/net: 

```

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

----------

## BillWho

Royal_ts,

You don't have an IP address assigned to your wireless. 

gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=58:6d:8f:88:43:45

ssid=wireless_router

id=0

id_str=gentoo

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.103

Did you symlink net.wlan0 -> net.lo and add net.wlan0 to your default runlevel?

----------

## Gusar

/etc/conf.d/net won't do anything if you're starting wpa_supplicant manually, which you are. Either do everything through the scripts, or do everything manually.

----------

## Royal_ts

BillWho was right. i didn't start net.wlan0

unfortunately as Gusar said the problem still exists. The behaviour is a bit different:

```

wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -i wlan0 -d 

```

shows me:

```

...

Selecting BSS from priority group 2 

Try to find WPA-enabled AP 

0: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 

   selected based on RSN IE 

   selected WPA AP 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 ssid='BS_1' 

Trying to associate with 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 (SSID='BS_1' freq=2472 MHz) 

Cancelling scan request 

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE 

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1 

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0 

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 2 

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE 

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 

WPA: using GTK TKIP 

WPA: using PTK TKIP 

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK 

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing 

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

wpa_driver_wext_associate 

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted 

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk 

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=20 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=20 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=67 

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=51): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 07 00 0c 43 07 00 00 00 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24 

Wireless event: new AP: 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

Association info event 

resp_ies - hexdump(len=51): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 12 24 48 6c 32 04 0c 18 30 60 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 07 00 0c 43 07 00 00 00 

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing 

Associated with 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter 

WPA: Clear old PTK 

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1 

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING 

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE 

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec 

Cancelling scan request 

RX EAPOL from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec 

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95 

  EAPOL-Key type=2 

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack) 

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0 

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 19 9d 54 b4 98 11 7e f3 fe d2 4d 23 59 ef a2 78 b4 be 7b 2d 1d fe cb 8a 51 3c 08 44 20 08 00 50 

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE 

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 (ver=1) 

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0): 

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 81 be ed e0 ef 93 38 2d 1f a5 a8 dc 7e 71 b8 b5 85 ae 9b 9a 0a e8 57 9d fd 5b 70 dc ee 54 8c b2 

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=08:11:96:3d:17:90 A2=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED] 

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED] 

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4 

RX EAPOL from 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=157 

  EAPOL-Key type=2 

  key_info 0x13c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr) 

  key_length=32 key_data_length=62 

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 19 9d 54 b4 98 11 7e f3 fe d2 4d 23 59 ef a2 78 b4 be 7b 2d 1d fe cb 8a 51 3c 08 44 20 08 00 50 

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 81 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): c4 ee d6 20 eb 65 9e 56 f2 a2 3b 9e 42 36 dc 9e 

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK 

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0 

EAPOL: disable timer tick 

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING 

EAPOL: enable timer tick 

EAPOL: txStart 

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0) 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP]) 

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added 

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24 

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00 

Disassociation notification 

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect 

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec 

Added BSSID 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 into blacklist 

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 reason=0 

Disconnect event - remove keys 

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0 

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0 

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0 

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0 

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0 

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0 

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING 

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13): 

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s) 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy 

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 30 seconds 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING 

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4): 

     42 53 5f 31                                       BS_1            

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s) 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy 

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 30 seconds 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING 

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy 

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 30 seconds 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING 

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13): 

     41 6e 64 72 6f 69 64 41 50 35 30 33 31            AndroidAP5031   

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s) 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy 

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 30 seconds 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec 

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received 

Removing interface wlan0 

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing 

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT) 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5 

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0 

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized 

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures 

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing 

Removed BSSID 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 from blacklist (clear) 

BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 00:26:5a:2f:f8:76 SSID 'Zockerparadies' 

BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:1e:58:bc:47:8f SSID 'alberthimapa1' 

BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID d8:5d:4c:ba:3d:60 SSID 'infernus' 

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 84:c9:b2:c4:14:03 SSID 'BS_1' 

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 88:25:2c:d3:7d:e4 SSID 'EasyBox-D37D38' 

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID bc:05:43:42:31:57 SSID 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112' 

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:24:01:39:64:a7 SSID 'bowie' 

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 00:24:01:39:75:c9 SSID 'A-H_rnchen' 

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 00:24:fe:ad:17:ed SSID 'Home' 

BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID 14:d6:4d:b5:8c:92 SSID 'eichsfeld' 

BSS: Remove id 16 BSSID 00:15:0c:e9:ba:b9 SSID 'Aahz' 

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:87:8c:e4 SSID 'ALICE-WLAN67' 

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:04:0e:db:fe:bb SSID 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' 

BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 00:1e:58:84:9e:69 SSID 'Honigkuchenpferdchen' 

BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 00:1e:58:c6:ea:37 SSID 'ctown' 

BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID 5c:d9:98:e1:ec:04 SSID 'leipzig' 

BSS: Remove id 18 BSSID 00:24:01:c2:0f:06 SSID 'Macabros' 

BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 00:17:9a:61:bd:79 SSID 'Skinnie@home' 

BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID fc:75:16:79:dd:95 SSID 'dlink' 

Cancelling scan request 

Cancelling authentication timeout 

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6 

```

and it won't terminate  :Sad: 

----------

## Royal_ts

I just tried a connection with my lan like this:

```

ronny-reiner-rambo royalts # ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:23136 (22.5 KiB)  TX bytes:23136 (22.5 KiB)

ronny-reiner-rambo royalts # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

 *   This feature will be removed in the future.

 *   Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[4219]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[4219]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[4219]: eth0: offered 192.168.0.103 from 192.168.0.1

dhcpcd[4219]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.103 from 192.168.0.1

dhcpcd[4219]: eth0: checking for 192.168.0.103

dhcpcd[4219]: timed out

dhcpcd[4219]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[4219]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.103 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[4219]: forked to background, child pid 4225                        [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.0.103/24                                  [ ok ]

ronny-reiner-rambo royalts # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:70:f4:f5:56:23  

          inet addr:192.168.0.103  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::ba70:f4ff:fef5:5623/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2420 (2.3 KiB)  TX bytes:3428 (3.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:50 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:23136 (22.5 KiB)  TX bytes:23136 (22.5 KiB)

ronny-reiner-rambo royalts # ping www.google.de

ping: unknown host www.google.de

```

i think this is very interesting. so i cant establish a connection on lan with net.eth0

I followed this tutorial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=1

What the hell is going wrong????

kind of regards

----------

## BillWho

Royal_ts,

I had that same problem with the adapters I purchased. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter [Ralink RT3072]

What I did to resolve the problem your're now experiencing, following instruction in a README file,  was create a directory /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA and copy RT2870STA.dat that I downloaded from their support web site. Although the adapter in now supported in the kernel, that file was still required. Once I created the directory and copied the file everything worked perfectly.

Is it possible that you have a card similar to mine that requires a file to reside somewhere?

----------

## Gusar

You're still mixing up manual and automatic handling that's the hell wrong. Choose one method - either automatic (/etc/conf.d/net and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0) or do things manually. Manually, you first start wpa_supplicant and once it's connected you start a dhcp client.

----------

